
Comey: FBI wants ‘adult conversation’ on device encryption - mgamache
http://wtop.com/government/2016/08/comey-fbi-wants-adult-conversation-on-device-encryption/
======
dmfdmf
So its now "childish" to reject mass surveillance and government backdoors to
encryption and expect the FBI, et. al. to defend "national security" within
the constraints of the constitution? What is he supposedly defending exactly,
if not the constitution?

------
koolba
My default "adult conversation" on this topic involves short four letter
words.

> The American people, he said, have a reasonable expectation of privacy in
> houses, cars and electronic devices — but he argued that right is not
> absolute.

They forgot the most important one: your mind. What I keep in there is mine
and mine alone. If that happens to be a 12 word passphrase that unlocks a GPG
key, well, sucks to be you.

------
mirkules
What he is doing in not "just" eroding civil liberties, but he is deliberately
trying to introduce a weakness that would negatively affect our national
security (oh, the irony).

Since FBI director is not an electable position, is there a way to force Comey
out of office or force him to resign?

------
mgamache
Am I wrong in assuming the 'adult' part is a diminution directed towards
people like those in the HN community? HN is not monolithic, but does lean
towards privacy.

